

Pictures in Our Heads - bdfh42
http://www.cringely.com/2009/11/pictures-in-our-heads/

======
bdfh42
However there are still two seemingly fundamental limits to the small portable
device.

1\. Battery power - every time you are doing something interesting you get the
message saying that power is low and it's time to find a socket and plug in.
Every month it seems we see posts on HN and elsewhere telling us that "super
dooper" battery technology X is on it's way and will revolutionise our lives -
they just never seem to turn up.

2\. Data input technology. We are talking keyboards, stylus, finger gestures
etc etc but at the end of the day you just can't create any appreciable volume
of input using any sort of mobile device. OK - I take that back in the
specialised arena of video. Maybe a twittering generation could cope but for
"meat and potatoes" applications mobile devices can't meet the need.

